# Furs by [College / University] - [Species] - [State / Province / Location] Directory.



## CerbrusNL (Feb 26, 2011)

In an attempt to clean out some stickies in the Den, here's a listing of current "Furs by" threads:



 Furs by College/University


 Furs by Species


 Furs by Location

If there are similar threads that you would like to have added, please contact me trough a PM with the thread in question.

Mods: In case you edit this, please keep in mind there's 2 links per thread. One in the image, and one in text.


----------

